# Is their an Audi Adrian Avila or Greg Poland?



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

By that I mean does anyone know of a Audi dealer that does high volume low margin deals on European Delivery?

Contemplating all of my options for replacing the wife's car. It looks like deal of the sort we can get for ED seem hard to come by.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

A bit tougher but not impossible. I've done 2 Audi ED's, including a "MSRP only" RS. Both were purchased at a good discount (10+ and 11+% off US MSRP) with the additional bennies Audi has over BMW ED.

Lots of bad information on the web about impossible to get an Audi ED deal - it ain't true. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in central PA. So anything in the Pittsburgh, philly, NY/NJ, DC/Baltimore areas works.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

There's gotta be an Audi ED Forum, don't you think?


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> There's gotta be an Audi ED Forum, don't you think?


There is an Audi Forum (Audi World) but it is much less active than Bimmerfest. In fact many of the folks on that forum refer to Bimmerfest!

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-euro-delivery-program-discussion-124/


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

CarSwami said:


> There is an Audi Forum (Audi World) but it is much less active than Bimmerfest. In fact *many of the folks on that forum refer to Bimmerfest*!
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-euro-delivery-program-discussion-124/


We should charge them for that!


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

3ismagic# said:


> By that I mean does anyone know of a Audi dealer that does high volume low margin deals on European Delivery?
> 
> Contemplating all of my options for replacing the wife's car. It looks like deal of the sort we can get for ED seem hard to come by.


I am in the same boat as you I am helping my dad do ED on a S3. The audi world ED board is no help and I do not know how an Audi Ed lease works. Unlike bmw dealers, Audi dealers do not advertise their European delivery program


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

CarSwami said:


> There is an Audi Forum (Audi World) but it is much less active than Bimmerfest. In fact many of the folks on that forum refer to Bimmerfest!
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-euro-delivery-program-discussion-124/


Wow. Seems pretty dead over there. And it doesn't sound like folks are getting deals on par with ours.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> I'm in central PA. So anything in the Pittsburgh, philly, NY/NJ, DC/Baltimore areas works.


Good luck bro. I tried looking throughout the PA-NJ-DE area and no Audi dealership seemed to want to do business. I asked the same questions you have and I got a couple of long distance recommendations. Most didn't reply to my emails at all and the two that did were ignorant of European Delivery and the whole concept of saving money. One very nearby in Scranton, PA wanted more for an A3 convertible than the MSRP!!! Drove me right back to BMW. After visiting Audi in Ingolstadt I was all ready to make the switch but even though Audi loves copying everything BMW does they have no Adrian's, Greg's, John Weltzien's, Jon Schafer's or any of the other great minds that BMW employs.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

At the very least you should be able to get 6% off with the Audi Club of North America discount, they're supposed to have up to 5% off on ED purchases anyway but ACNA is the easiest way to get a set discount. Check which dealers want you to write them a VAT check too, not fun tying up 19% of the purchase price in cash while you wait for the car to get shipped back to US.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

ND40oz said:


> At the very least you should be able to get 6% off with the Audi Club of North America discount, they're supposed to have up to 5% off on ED purchases anyway but ACNA is the easiest way to get a set discount. Check which dealers want you to write them a VAT check too, not fun tying up 19% of the purchase price in cash while you wait for the car to get shipped back to US.


Since 2014 you do not have write vat check to an Audi dealer anymore.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

just get another BMW ...LOL it's a sign


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> just get another BMW ...LOL it's a sign


+1 Why bother with anything else? :bigpimp:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Drive a V-10 Avant in Europe for a few days and you will quickly understand there are alternatives to BMW! Actually, any RS and most S Audi's are interesting cars.:thumbup:

To my taste, Audi's LSD and AWD systems are waaaay ahead of BMW's x-drive. If your aren't in a snow belt BMW's are fine.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

[email protected] BMW said:


> just get another BMW ...LOL it's a sign


duh


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> Good luck bro. I tried looking throughout the PA-NJ-DE area and no Audi dealership seemed to want to do business. I asked the same questions you have and I got a couple of long distance recommendations. Most didn't reply to my emails at all and the two that did were ignorant of European Delivery and the whole concept of saving money. One very nearby in Scranton, PA wanted more for an A3 convertible than the MSRP!!! Drove me right back to BMW. After visiting Audi in Ingolstadt I was all ready to make the switch but even though Audi loves copying everything BMW does they have no Adrian's, Greg's, John Weltzien's, Jon Schafer's or any of the other great minds that BMW employs.


In one of the sticky's on the Audi World forum, you will find a reference to Sarah Toycen who is in charge of marketing of Audi in America. If you send her an E-mail or PM, someone will get back to you with names of Audi dealerships with experience in ED. You may want to give it a try.

Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

that seems like wayyyyyyyy to much work


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

I agree, hence the sig.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

SJAPoc said:


> +1 Why bother with anything else? :bigpimp:


Here's one reason. We did an ED on the wifes Q5 TDI. The X3 can't really touch it, in our opinion, and you can't ED any BMW X vehicle.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

HerrK said:


> Here's one reason. We did an ED on the wifes Q5 TDI. The X3 can't really touch it, in our opinion, and you can't ED any BMW X vehicle.


Except the X1.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

CarSwami said:


> In one of the sticky's on the Audi World forum, you will find a reference to Sarah Toycen who is in charge of marketing of Audi in America. If you send her an E-mail or PM, someone will get back to you with names of Audi dealerships with experience in ED. You may want to give it a try.
> 
> Enjoy!


Actually I did use that website and got Sarah's name. She tried, but the recommendations she gave were useless. I get the impression that Audi dealerships don't have computers or customer card files. Like I said, those I contacted didn't get back to me. Those I actually physically visited were friendly enough but they never followed up on my inquiries. I was very very interested in the A3 convertible Quattro before the car actually hit the USA. I guess they didn't want to deal with someone who wanted to do European Delivery and negotiate. I bought a BMW again instead.

By the way, the Audi forums pale in comparison to Bimmerfest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

*Audi euro delivery*

I can assist you with an AUDI EURO delivery!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I can assist you with an AUDI EURO delivery!


Now you tell me!!! 

We'll talk again in three years John.


----------



## ChipGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can assist you with an AUDI EURO delivery!


Is there a number where I can reach you.


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I can assist you with an AUDI EURO delivery!


I also would be interested in speaking with you. Any attempts to find knowledgeable Audi dealers or even any eager to do Ed up here has been an exercise in futility. Most have tried to discourage it in fact.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

gekisai29 said:


> I also would be interested in speaking with you. Any attempts to find knowledgeable Audi dealers or even any eager to do Ed up here has been an exercise in futility. Most have tried to discourage it in fact.


:thumbup:
So true!

Audi dealers here in Southern California I have reached out to were either uninformed, incompetent, or just did not want to deal with an Euro Delivery.:thumbdwn:

My GF was looking at a Q5 2.0 but the dealers here were not able to get a price nor have any info on ED. Went to Downtown LA Audi and Rusnak Audi with failed results. They just want to sell you a car on the lot which really makes me 

Must be a corporate thing with Audi North America - if they only knew how many people want to pick up in Europe because lately the Euro is almost the same value as the US dollar - makes shopping and traveling to Europe a bargain! :thumbup:


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

gekisai29 said:


> I also would be interested in speaking with you. Any attempts to find knowledgeable Audi dealers or even any eager to do Ed up here has been an exercise in futility. Most have tried to discourage it in fact.


Something tells me you and I were speaking to the same folks.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I can assist you with an AUDI EURO delivery!


Finally a forum dealer on Audis. This is HUGE.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Can a lease work for audi ED? What are the savings on ED?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I spent many hours trying to work an ED deal on an A6. After many emails and telephone inquiries I gave up. The best deal I could find was 5% off retail on an ED car. I ended up buying an instock car and got almost 11% off MSRP. My local dealer in SE PA had to go to Audi of Manhattan to find a car with my specs but it worked out fine. If there is a way to do an Audi ED at a competitive price I am all ears.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sent John a PM over the weekend, as we may be dumping the X3. Looking forward to what he can do. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck. Eager to hear your report.


----------

